# Best KVM and OpenVZ VPS plans from EdgeVM (San Jose and New York)!



## egihosting (Jul 18, 2013)

*EdgeVM - www.edgevm.com* offers Solid, Fast and Affordable VMs in San Jose and New York. All resources are dedicated and each VPS comes with SolusVM Control Panel.

The nodes are built with enterprise-grade hardware to ensure maximum up-time and reliability. Our proprietary network algorithms not only provide low-latency connections, but a super stable, low-jitter network.  

*OPENVZ PLANS*

*OpenVZ-128 for $20/yr* - *Order Now*


128MB


1 CPU Core


10GB RAID-10 HDD


1 IPv4 Address (Up to 3 IPv6 Available Upon Request)


100Mbit port


500GB Bandwidth Monthly





*OpenVZ-256 for $5/mo*-  *Order now*


256MB


1 CPU Core


25GB RAID-10 HDD


1 IPv4 Address (Up to 3 IPv6 Available Upon Request)


100Mbit port


1000GB Bandwidth Monthly




*OpenVZ-512 for $7/mo* - *Order now*


512MB


1 Cpu Core


40GB RAID-10 HDD


1 IPv4 Address (Up to 3 IPv6 Available Upon Request)


100Mbit port


1500GB Bandwidth Monthly



*KVM PLANS*

*KVM-256 for $7/mo*- *Order Now*


256MB


30GB RAID-10 HDD


1 IPv4 Address (Up to 3 IPv6 Available Upon Request)


1000GB Bandwidth Monthly



*KVM-512 for $15/mo*  *Order Now*


512MB


40GB RAID-10 HDD


1 IPv4 Address (Up to 3 IPv6 Available Upon Request)


1500GB Bandwidth Monthly





If you need any custom configurations please let us know. Contact us at [email protected]

Each *EdgeVM.com* VPS comes with

* SolusVM/WHMCS control panel

* Instant Server Reboots

* SSD Read Caching

* 24/7/365 Support

* Never Oversold

* Self-Managed

* Credit Card and Paypal Payment Options

* IPv6 Support

* Up to 1000Mbps (1Gbps) Network Ports

*Available Operating Systems*

* Debian 6 and 7

* Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS

* CentOS 6.X

* CentOS 5.8

* More Available Upon Request


Looking Glass
San Jose: http://lg-sjc.edgevm.com
New York: http://lg-nyc.edgevm.com
Thank you,

*Please feel free to visit www.edgevm.com*


----------



## peterw (Jul 18, 2013)

Can't believe this is a real New York location (not Buffalo). Is this offer really located at Egihosting's Telehouse NYC Data Center?


----------



## egihosting (Jul 18, 2013)

This is offered in our premium facility in Telx, Hudson St, New York.


----------

